# 2003 27rb-s Soft Floor



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Im relatively new here being that Im looking at my first purchase. Looking at 2003 outback 27rb-s. Im 1500 miles from it but spoke to the previous owner by phone. He said when he got it new that shortly after owning it, it seemed to have a soft or springy floor. The dealer said its not a rotten floor but a SOFT FLOOR. Whatever that means. Well, nothing was done and he used it till this fall from 2003 then traded for a little bigger unit. The dealer where it originally bought it walked into it and said whats this???.........refering to the springy floor. The owner told him about what had taken or not taken place. He said it would have to be repaired by Keystone or he would not buy from them again........................thats where we are now. I am waiting for a call from the salesman and I will ask about it. He is the one that gave me the phone number to the original owner. I guess I did not have to elaborate here so much but am wondering.................

ANYONE HAVE WHAT IS CALLED A "SOFT FLOOR" ?? or is it just this one unit that has the problem?

I am axiously waiting to hear from all who may have input.

Kurt


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Soft floor as you call it, is typically due to screws missing the beams under the floor or the screws breaking.

How extensive of an area are you seeing this problem?


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

I had a Coleman pop up that had a soft floor (partway). It was spring, spongy, but never squeaked or made noise of any kind. It was like that from day one. When I traded it, the dealer had the floor checked out underneath as he thought it may have been rotted. The technician checking it said it looked as good as the parts that weren't soft. It's just a funny feeling walking on it.


----------



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

I have not seen the trailer yet. This is info from the previous owner(original owner). I believe it is throughout the unit.

Kurt


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a soft floor in front of the kitchen sink. In fact it flexes so much that the countertop has pulled away from the wall. I am going to get it looked at but don't think it is a rot problem.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

If it were me I would walk away. Kind of sounds like a game of "he said, she said" but it is with your money. I wouldn't guess you have any recourse either.

Stick around this site and you will find other trailers soon enough.


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

I also have a 2003 27 RBS and also have a "soft floor". It has given me no problems at all and I am 6'3 and 250 lbs. I wondered at first but got over it as it didn't seem to hurt anything.
hotcap


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, valleyfolk!*








Glad to have you aboard!









As far as your 'soft floor' issue, and since you do not own this trailer yet, I would recommend you walk (or run) away from this deal. It may not be a big deal... Or it may be a VERY BIG deal. You have no investment in it at this point, why risk it? There are a lot of great Outbacks out there that have good solid floors. I would keep looking!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

Well....................Just spoke with the dealer and they are going to put a new floor in the unit. I assume they will go up to the cabinets and such and cut out the floor instead of go under the cabinets. What do you fella's think about them putting in a whole new floor? I am getting pictures from them in the morning before they put the floor in.

Give me your thoughts.

Kurt

PS. HOTCAP................how much of your floor is soft???? ............I have not asked the dealer how much is soft on this unit.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

valleyfolk said:


> Well....................Just spoke with the dealer and they are going to put a new floor in the unit. I assume they will go up to the cabinets and such and cut out the floor instead of go under the cabinets. What do you fella's think about them putting in a whole new floor? I am getting pictures from them in the morning before they put the floor in.
> 
> Give me your thoughts.
> 
> ...


I would think if the are going to repair the subfloor, they should be going under the cabinets as well.

They would have to do a heck of a matching job to get it to look right otherwise.

The flooring is run completely before any cabinets and closets are put in.

I would suggest finding another unit to buy, unless you are getting a super smoking deal on that unit.

Steve


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I would also lean towards another unit.....It would be easier to find one with no "known" problems than to settle for one that does...May not be a big deal but it may......


----------



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

FURTHER UPDATE.

Talked with the salesman..............better than most.

He said the shop went in under the underbelly and put some added support under the soft spot located near the fridge and floor vent area. The salesman says it is still a soft spot. I am experienced in carpentry and an all around handy man. In my opinion...............................this leads me to believe its a void between the plywood layers. If beefing from below did nothing, its got to be in the plywood itself........DON'T YA THINK?

At any rate, for the price, I think I could fix it if I want to. Its about a 20" area. Could go in from the vent area with a drill.....till I hit the void, then pump it full of liquid nail with a caulking gun. I KNOW.......sounds scary, but it really would not be hard to do if I can reach the void with a thin drill bit.

What are your thoughts. Still think I should run??? I for sure am going to take a look and am really thinking this thing is not that bad. If the original owner used it like this since new...............can't be that bad.

Kurt


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

What are your thoughts. Still think I should run??? I for sure am going to take a look and am really thinking this thing is not that bad. If the original owner used it like this since new...............can't be that bad.

Kurt

You would probably have no problem with the fix (or additional ones). I would run like a frightened child........I just think you can find many units without known problems and then deal with any issues on them as they come......Good luck


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Tough one without actually seeing it. From what I can see, the dealership is bending over backward to make the unit better.......................meaning they want to get rid of it at as little of a loss as possible..I would have accepted an answer of its 'normal' than all the we can fix this or that. I would suggest to move on.

Its not the only unit built with that floorplan, another will come up. Put yourself in the position you are asking us to be in. When you want something bad enough, you can talk yourself into stuff so if it was me buying it and I gave the same scenario, what would you tell me to do.

Good Luck either way, we will support you and if you need advice on a repair, we will be happy to give some.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

valleyfolk,

I don't remember seeing where you listed a price.

Within three or four grand of a new unit, I'd be looking elsewhere.

Good luck whatever you decide to do.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

valleyfolk said:


> FURTHER UPDATE.
> 
> Talked with the salesman..............better than most.
> 
> ...


The floor decking is OSB type panels so you will not really be able to drill and fill any voids. The comment by the dealer that said they would replace the floor was silly to start with since it is the first thing on the frame and EVERYTHING is mounted on top of it.

As for running? Well that depends on the deal and your desire to make it a project or not. Personally I would look elsewhere since you are not local to the unit to see for yourself how bad it is.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

valleyfolk said:


> I am getting ready to buy a 2003 27rb-s outback and I am 1400 miles from it and the dealer. have a 2004 f150 supercab. The standard insert with ball on it mounted in the lower position puts the top of the ball 15" from the ground.
> 
> WHAT SHANK DO I NEED WITH MY EQUILIZER HITCH?
> 
> ...


He did list the price but it was elsewhere so here is the qoute to help this discussion.

John


----------



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

valleyfolk said:


> FURTHER UPDATE.
> 
> Talked with the salesman..............better than most.
> 
> ...


SORRY!!!

I guess my edit did not take..................I had said it is 11,800 including tax. I can't find another like it that is that reasonable.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.rvusa.com/rvinventory_item.asp?id=304411

http://www.ehlersrv.com/database/inventory...m.asp?id=304411

http://www.stevesrv.com/Outback/2003/27RBS.html#swap

I can see what you mean by the price.....too good to be true?

It is a long ride , but I would maybe consider a weekend getaway to get it out of your system or see first hand that it is a good move. The ride if the trailer is OK is worth the money saved and if it is not, the ride was worth finding that out too.


----------



## valleyfolk (Nov 14, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.rvusa.com/rvinventory_item.asp?id=304411
> 
> http://www.ehlersrv.com/database/inventory...m.asp?id=304411
> 
> ...


Not really as far as you think John. We are going back to the old stomping grounds for xmas which gets us within 200 miles of the unit. Well worth the out of the way run, I think.

Kurt


----------

